# My "new" Meadowbrook Cart



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

My husband and a friend of his went on a 14 hour drive to pick up the Meadowbrook cart we bought off of EBay. That was on a rainy, rainy Sunday here in the southeast. They got the cart and headed home. Just south of Atlanta they hit a major puddle gusher and had to proceed down I 75 at 20 miles an hour. The storm let up soon but when they were just 30 minutes away from home the left rear tire on the truck blew out. It literally blew it's tread all over I 75. They had to change the tire in the rain. Poor guys. 

Anyway, there are a few minor things that need repair before I can drive it. The stable arena is a mud hole right now so I couldn't drive it if it were in perfect condition. I will take some photos when I get to drive and post here. I'm very excited about taking this for a spin! :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What troopers your husband and his friend are!

pictures please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

here's a picture of that blown out tire. 











Driving pics to follow in a few days.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Hurry!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We blew a tire off out travel trailer like that in 100* weather.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

*Repair Progress Report #1*

The bolt that held the seat assembly onto the leaf spring broke when Hubby loaded the cart onto the trailer. Therefore we had a repair to do. Hubby took the seat off, then the staff off the leaf spring and headed to Home Depot to purchase replacement bolts. One day's work and the repair is complete. There was also a tear in the seat vinyl so we removed that and tomorrow is "replace the seat foam and cover day". The cart will then be useable. The left tire has separated so it has to come off so we can bang it on the driveway to move the rubber back in place. The bearing will be repacked. That will probably be another day.
Finally, Hubby wants to touch up the black paint on the wheel rims and the iron fixtures on the cart. Phew. I kind of wish we bought new but then we wouldn't have the pride in fixing the cart up.

The bottom line is that I will be making Hubby take me and the cart to the stable on Saturday for a test run. The cosmetic painting can wait til next week. :wink:


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

The wheel wouldn't come off (that's good to know, lol) so George just tightened it up. We need to figure out another way to move the tire rubber into its proper place.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

*Progress Report #2*

We finished the cart rehab yesterday. I spent 4 hours taping off the wheel rims (inside and outside), sanding off the mud and rust, and taping off the other metal fixtures so they can all be repainted. We may put some spar varnish on some of the wood that has worn spots. However we ARE taking it for a spin today!! :lol:

Does anyone have an idea on how to move the rubber tire to close the one inch gap? We can't get it off the cart to bang it on concrete like an instructional video showed. Hitting it with a rubber mallet did not move it. Maybe it will move back in place as we use it? I did spray WD40 into the rubber grooves as the video says to do but that little bit of lubrication didn't work with the mallet.:-(


----------

